# Youtube Channels



## Cloud 9 (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey tortoise forum community, 

If any of you guys have a Youtube account, would you post your page here?

Please check this page out and maybe also give some feedback as well?

www.youtube.com/JauntyCloud9

Thanks .


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 28, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/Jimbobaloopa  

I subbed to you


----------



## tortoise-kid (Nov 28, 2011)

Very nice channel filled with Red Foots! I enjoyed your feeding and unboxing videos. About 500 views in one month is pretty good. How did you pull it off?


----------



## FADE2BLACK_1973 (Nov 28, 2011)

I subbed  Btw, nice redfoots. I might have to buy some redfoots oneday.


----------



## Cloud 9 (Nov 28, 2011)

subbed you two back, thanks! .


----------



## jonathan512 (Dec 5, 2011)

nice tortoises! lol if u like turtles and ferrets check out my channel ! XD my turtes are DBT'S XD



http://youtu.be/I_-XVmKDLWg


----------

